# What is a Good Scope For A Howa 270 Coyote and Deer??



## SilverDevel (Sep 19, 2006)

Looking for a Good scope for arround 200 dollars..


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I would look into the Leoupold Rifleman scopes. Most likley the best scope in that price range. :2cents:


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

leupold vx-1 3-9x40 is $199.00

mark


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

BURRIS 3-9X40 FullField B-PLEX

http://www.natchezss.com/product.cfm?contentID=productDetail&prodID=BU200162PKG

NIKON 3-9X40 Buckmasters

http://www.natchezss.com/product.cfm?contentID=productDetail&prodID=NK6420

SIGHTRON 3-9X42 SII

http://www.natchezss.com/product.cf...il&prodID=SH200037&CFID=2769&CFTOKEN=16919885


----------



## SilverDevel (Sep 19, 2006)

I would like a scope that is at least a 4-12 due to the open field shots.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Going to be hard to do and stay under the $200.00 mark.

This is the best I see you doing.

Nikon 4.5-14x40 Buckmaster REFURBISHED $219.95

http://www.natchezss.com/product.cf...il&prodID=NK6452BR&CFID=4049&CFTOKEN=98716168


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I would recommend the Nikon Buckmaster 4.5x14, I have one with the mildot reticle and love it. It is every bit as clear as the Leupold Tactical on my dept. rifle. Got mine at "The Optic Zone" new for $249.

The Optic Zone

Or try a search on ebay.

huntin1


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

I second the Ebay recommendation. Best scope deals right there. Don't be afraid of a used scope, particularly a Leupold given their lifetime warranty.

The more I shoot the more I appreciate a fixed 6x for most any purpose. Put a $169.00 6x42 Sightron SII on my 6.5x55 Featherweight and hate to admit I like it, even next to my Leupold VX-3 2.5-8. I didn't believe it until I had one but there is something perfect about the 7mm pupil and the great eye box that comes from a 6x42.


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

I would recomend Mueller i have 3 of there scopes and have had other brands in the past, some very high dollar well recomened brands . But for clarity and well made you just cant beat Mueller . I have one on a 50 bmg Armalite and after 600 rounds it is just like the day it came out of the box . I also have them on lighter rifles and they are fantastic . The price is very fair and you arnt dealing with the used or anti gun Ebay just my 2cents .Check them out at www.muelleroptics.com And no i dont work for them just a happy owner .

Ps have a Night Force for the Fifty and now only use the Mueller on the gun paid 2100.00 for the night force .

:sniper:


----------

